# Hacking a flashlight?



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I'll explain later why I'm wanting to do this, but does anyone know if it would be possible to hack a flashlight to only work for say 2-3 minutes, and then possibly after a short period start working again? 

I realize there's very little room in a flashlight casing, but if its possible I could always rig a smaller flashlight into a larger flash light housing.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

Anything is possible.

What kind of flashlight? If it's one of those big Mag-Lites or something there is room in the end cap to play. You could rig up a little microcontroller/transistor circuit that times the on/off working/not working cycles. 

To control the light, cut a piece of 2-sided copper clad (blank circuit board before the extra copper is etched away) that fits between the back of the battery and the spring contact. Hook a wire to each side so that they have to be connected via your circuit for the light to come on.

That's how I would do it. Hopefully someone will chime in with a way that isn't that much work.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah I was thinking some kind of a timer switch


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I'll buy whatever flashlight is needed/hackable. Do you have a source or diagrmas for the microcontroller/transistor?


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

The down side of the microcontroller is that you have to program it too, so the schematic alone wouldn't be enough. Maybe a 555 circuit would be better. If you could tie into the switch of your flashlight too then the circuit would turn on the light as soon as it had power and also start timing. After 2-3 minutes it would shut the light off, then turn it on again in a few more minutes. Like a really slow square wave. Does the flashlight have to keep not working even when people mess with the switch?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Scottzilla said:


> Does the flashlight have to keep not working even when people mess with the switch?


No not necessarily


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

mmmmmmmmm ask ghost hunters


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Scottzilla said:


> Maybe a 555 circuit would be better.


Is that basically a flasher circuit created with resistors and capacitors?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

joker said:


> Is that basically a flasher circuit created with resistors and capacitors?


Actually the 555 is a dedicated timer IC that can be picked up at Radio Shack.

-TM


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I saw online a website that sold flashlights that had built in remotes, so someone could turn them on and off with a controller. Forgot where though.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Terrormaster said:


> Actually the 555 is a dedicated timer IC that can be picked up at Radio Shack.
> -TM


Are their various 555 circuits depending on desired application/results?



JohnnyL said:


> I saw online a website that sold flashlights that had built in remotes, so someone could turn them on and off with a controller. Forgot where though.


That was something else I was considering, but didn't have any luck finding anything like that.....hmmmm


----------



## GraveStalker (Apr 19, 2006)

*FlashFright Pro*

Just saw these units while at MHC: www.monster-tronics.com

Look for "FlashFright Pro"

Owner is really nice guy and you can ask him if he'll sell just one instead of set.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

GraveStalker said:


> Just saw these units while at MHC: www.monster-tronics.com
> 
> Look for "FlashFright Pro"
> 
> Owner is really nice guy and you can ask him if he'll sell just one instead of set.


$300 might not be bad of an investment, but for a free haunt I just can't justify the expense. Even if I could 1 for a 1/4 of the price ($75) I don't see it being worth the expense.

Would a photocell operate off of flashlight batteries? Would a strobe be enough light to disable it even if only for a few seconds?


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

you can likely just use a C or D cell flashlight, and shove a tube in it so you can use AA batteries, they are the same length, same voltage. they just don't last as long, but it would give you plenty of room along the sides of the flashlight to hide parts.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

That's pretty much what I was thinking about doing, or using the casing for one of those bigger 6 volt batteries.

Yesturday while searching I found various battery operated lanterns that can be turned on/off via remote control(less than $30). Maybe I can take parts from one of them and incorporate into my flashlights.


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

OK if it comes to lights this is the place to ask.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/

Go into the modding section and tell them what you want. I garentee a answer very quick!!


----------



## snowmand03 (Apr 10, 2009)

how did you make out with this... i am looking to do something similar.. 
Thanks!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I got side tracked with other projects and never got around to it.


----------

